# Tomb Raider



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone else pick up the new Tomb Raider yet?
I don't really play a lot of video games and am only into it 7% of the way. So far I'm really enjoying this one. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

They came out with a new one?!?! I figured they would let this one die. 

I played one years ago on my pc. Didn't think much about it then.

I've been playing World of Tanks in my spare time lately.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! I guess I've missed several titles since the 2003 version! And it appears that it's gotten better since the start.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

nova said:


> Anyone else pick up the new Tomb Raider yet?
> I don't really play a lot of video games and am only into it 7% of the way. So far I'm really enjoying this one. :T


I picked it up for my wife and she plays it on occasion. She would complain that there aren't any action games for women with female characters so voila!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> I picked it up for my wife and she plays it on occasion. She would complain that there aren't any action games for women with female characters so voila!


I bought Blades of steel because my wife said she liked it and had played it growing up with her brother I wasted her and she has no interest in games unless its on the Wii now. I never even liked Blades of steel.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Steve, this reboot is definitely better. I had the original and never played more than a couple of minutes. The graphics on the 2013 version are amazing and the audio is pretty good as well. Even though I am only into it 12%, I would not hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

PC or console Mark?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> I bought Blades of steel because my wife said she liked it and had played it growing up with her brother I wasted her and she has no interest in games unless its on the Wii now. I never even liked Blades of steel.


I always make it a habit to keep it close when my wife joins me for a game. It keeps her coming back for more though we rarely have time for games.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm playing on the PS3.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

nova said:


> I'm playing on the PS3.


I'll have to look into it! Would it be ok for my 10 year old?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd have to say not. Unfortunately this game is geared toward adults. There is quite a bit of language and violence that is probably not appropriate for a 10 year old. Really too bad because I'd bet most kids would love this game.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Mark. I was kind of hoping I could play it with my son. Oh well...


----------



## Flavius (May 20, 2013)

I was curious about this one myself, not having played a Tomb Raider game since that one horrible game released for the Playstation 2 back in the day. I'd heard that this one played more like an interactive movie, rather than a game. Does that sound in line with your experience?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, I think that would be a pretty good description of the early part of the game. As I understand it, from a friend that has completed the game, there are secret tombs and challenging puzzles. It is a bit like the Uncharted series.


----------

